# Big News



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone.
Happy Thanksgiving. Its a lovely holiday and i wish we celebrate it here in SA.

Anyway - big news is that the B's are going to have a baby brother in May next year. Yip. I am just over three months pregnant. Wow! I was quite anxious about it all - worry about the B's, suffering from bad morning sickness and the hormones did a number on my anxiety levels but i am feeling a lot better know everything is going to be fine. I did not want to once anything until after my big thirteen week scan and until i was feeling more myself.

I am quite excited now and even sporting a little bump now. The b's will get extra special attention as they have to deal with their family growing again. Luckily they love children. 

Well there it is. The Mackintosh's are going to have another baby.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations, I am so happy for you. A baby is such a gift from God!!! The babies will love the new addition~~~~~


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey congrats, that's so nice!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What wonderful news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to you and your family :chili: :chili: :chili: 

We can go through this together.... I'm just at the beginning of my 5th month and I'm so excited to see how Roxie and Ruby are going to do with a new baby brother or sister....

I'm just thrilled for you guys. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 29 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855869


> Congrats to you and your family :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> We can go through this together.... I'm just at the beginning of my 5th month and I'm so excited to see how Roxie and Ruby are going to do with a new baby brother or sister....
> 
> I'm just thrilled for you guys. :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Oh goody! Company! Congratulations. So you are waiting for a surprise?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I am very happy for you and your family! :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How exciting!! Congrats!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What lovely news. CONGRATS. :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Big congrats, Sue!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sue what wonderfully exciting news! Thank you for sharing it with us. I wish you peaceful nights, easy mornings and beautiful days, until THE day and then a super safe delivery.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How exciting!!!!!! The B's are going to be wonderful siblings to your upcoming bundle of joy! Congrats to you and your hubby!!!!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, yes--congratulations! :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh so very happy for you and your hubby!!! :chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Wonderful news! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sue that's wonderful. :aktion033: I'm so happy for you and your husband. I'm sure Bentley and Brie will be great with their new little sibling. What nice news to share with us.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: Congrats to you and your husband :chili:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! I am so happy for you and your husband. Thanks for sharing such good news with your SM extended family.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 29 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855875


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 29 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855869





> Congrats to you and your family :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> We can go through this together.... I'm just at the beginning of my 5th month and I'm so excited to see how Roxie and Ruby are going to do with a new baby brother or sister....
> 
> I'm just thrilled for you guys. :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Oh goody! Company! Congratulations. So you are waiting for a surprise?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you too.... we actually are not going to wait for a surprise.... we find out tomorrow - God willing that the little angel is in a position to "reveal"... lol Are you going for the surprise or do you want to know? I'm just as excited to see how Roxie and Ruby will do with the baby as I am the baby itself...  Please let us know how things go throughout.... Again, congrats!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What wonderful news! I am so very happy for you!!! Be sure to stock up on your sleep between now and May...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty: Congratulations!!! What wonderful news. Life will never be the same; it will be better (except for that sleep deprivation at the beginning) B&B will be great babysitters. Can't wait to follow your pregnancy and add another member to SM. :biggrin:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 30 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856261


> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 29 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855875





> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 29 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855869





> Congrats to you and your family :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> We can go through this together.... I'm just at the beginning of my 5th month and I'm so excited to see how Roxie and Ruby are going to do with a new baby brother or sister....
> 
> I'm just thrilled for you guys. :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Oh goody! Company! Congratulations. So you are waiting for a surprise?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you too.... we actually are not going to wait for a surprise.... we find out tomorrow - God willing that the little angel is in a position to "reveal"... lol Are you going for the surprise or do you want to know? I'm just as excited to see how Roxie and Ruby will do with the baby as I am the baby itself...  Please let us know how things go throughout.... Again, congrats!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My last scan showed up a little boy. Its a really detailed scan where they check for a lot of abnormalities etc. So its a boy!!!! Let me know what you are having. You must be very excited.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations!! A boy to love and cherish--how exciting! :happy:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 30 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856304


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 30 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856261





> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 29 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855875





> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 29 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855869





> Congrats to you and your family :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> We can go through this together.... I'm just at the beginning of my 5th month and I'm so excited to see how Roxie and Ruby are going to do with a new baby brother or sister....
> 
> I'm just thrilled for you guys. :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Oh goody! Company! Congratulations. So you are waiting for a surprise?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you too.... we actually are not going to wait for a surprise.... we find out tomorrow - God willing that the little angel is in a position to "reveal"... lol Are you going for the surprise or do you want to know? I'm just as excited to see how Roxie and Ruby will do with the baby as I am the baby itself...  Please let us know how things go throughout.... Again, congrats!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My last scan showed up a little boy. Its a really detailed scan where they check for a lot of abnormalities etc. So its a boy!!!! Let me know what you are having. You must be very excited.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh joy a boy!!!!! I will be so happy with whatever I have...but really kind of want a boy too. As long as it's healthy is all that matters though. I actually go in for an amnio tomorrow. Is that the detailed scan you had? I'm nervous about it but will feel relieved once I know the baby is okay. It's a requirement when your over 35 and one of my earlier tests put me at a higher risk so we decided to go ahead and do the amnio. I know that test tells you 100% but you have to wait 10 days for the results of it all.

I will for sure let you (and all of my SM family) know what I find out.  What is your due date? Mine is May 12th


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 30 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856373


> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 30 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856304





> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 30 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856261





> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 29 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855875





> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 29 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855869





> Congrats to you and your family :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> We can go through this together.... I'm just at the beginning of my 5th month and I'm so excited to see how Roxie and Ruby are going to do with a new baby brother or sister....
> 
> I'm just thrilled for you guys. :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Oh goody! Company! Congratulations. So you are waiting for a surprise?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you too.... we actually are not going to wait for a surprise.... we find out tomorrow - God willing that the little angel is in a position to "reveal"... lol Are you going for the surprise or do you want to know? I'm just as excited to see how Roxie and Ruby will do with the baby as I am the baby itself...  Please let us know how things go throughout.... Again, congrats!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My last scan showed up a little boy. Its a really detailed scan where they check for a lot of abnormalities etc. So its a boy!!!! Let me know what you are having. You must be very excited.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh joy a boy!!!!! I will be so happy with whatever I have...but really kind of want a boy too. As long as it's healthy is all that matters though. I actually go in for an amnio tomorrow. Is that the detailed scan you had? I'm nervous about it but will feel relieved once I know the baby is okay. It's a requirement when your over 35 and one of my earlier tests put me at a higher risk so we decided to go ahead and do the amnio. I know that test tells you 100% but you have to wait 10 days for the results of it all.

I will for sure let you (and all of my SM family) know what I find out.  What is your due date? Mine is May 12th
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good luck with that. I have just turned 40. The detailed scan is called the nuchal scan done at 13 weeks. If that shows up low risk then the amnio is not that neccessary. My friend had the amnio and it went fine. You shall be fine. My due date is May the 29th. LOL


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 30 2009, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856631


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 30 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856373





> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 30 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856304





> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 30 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856261





> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Nov 29 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855875





> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 29 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855869





> Congrats to you and your family :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> We can go through this together.... I'm just at the beginning of my 5th month and I'm so excited to see how Roxie and Ruby are going to do with a new baby brother or sister....
> 
> I'm just thrilled for you guys. :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Oh goody! Company! Congratulations. So you are waiting for a surprise?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you too.... we actually are not going to wait for a surprise.... we find out tomorrow - God willing that the little angel is in a position to "reveal"... lol Are you going for the surprise or do you want to know? I'm just as excited to see how Roxie and Ruby will do with the baby as I am the baby itself...  Please let us know how things go throughout.... Again, congrats!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My last scan showed up a little boy. Its a really detailed scan where they check for a lot of abnormalities etc. So its a boy!!!! Let me know what you are having. You must be very excited.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh joy a boy!!!!! I will be so happy with whatever I have...but really kind of want a boy too. As long as it's healthy is all that matters though. I actually go in for an amnio tomorrow. Is that the detailed scan you had? I'm nervous about it but will feel relieved once I know the baby is okay. It's a requirement when your over 35 and one of my earlier tests put me at a higher risk so we decided to go ahead and do the amnio. I know that test tells you 100% but you have to wait 10 days for the results of it all.

I will for sure let you (and all of my SM family) know what I find out.  What is your due date? Mine is May 12th
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good luck with that. I have just turned 40. The detailed scan is called the nuchal scan done at 13 weeks. If that shows up low risk then the amnio is not that neccessary. My friend had the amnio and it went fine. You shall be fine. My due date is May the 29th. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

My nuchal scan came up normal but the bloodwork you do 2 weeks prior came up high risk (1/78) so they suggested the amnio. It went well.... It's a girl!!!!! The major ultrasound they do for the amnio showed everything looking realy good. It actually changed my risk to 1/156 which is great news and a bit of a relief. Now we'll just wait for the amnio results to further clarify that the baby is healthy. Lets keep in touch. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well dang....I totally missed this little announcement. I noticed the other day on FB you said you were going to be getting babies first pictures. So I wondered it you had made the announcement here on SM yet and sure enough you had!! So...do you have a boy name picked out yet? Jett thinks 'Jett' would be a good name!

And congrats to you too Jennifer!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Boy, I totally missed this. One boy, one girl to be added to the SM junior set. Great news. :chili: Maybe down the road they could meet, and marry and have little fluffs running around. Hey SM aunties can dream, can't they? Good luck to both of you!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 14 2009, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862444


> Well dang....I totally missed this little announcement. I noticed the other day on FB you said you were going to be getting babies first pictures. So I wondered it you had made the announcement here on SM yet and sure enough you had!! So...do you have a boy name picked out yet? Jett thinks 'Jett' would be a good name!
> 
> And congrats to you too Jennifer!!!![/B]



Funny that. A woman i work with when i work freelance at the ad agency is also pregnant with a boy and has picked Jett. LOL

We have Jake, Jesse, Jason and Alex on our short list so far. Its really hard as there were so many girls names we could agree on.


----------

